# Ford or GM



## #1DEER 1-I

What make would you choose *Ford or GM*


----------



## sagebrush

uplander, is selling a ford you must choose one.

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=736


----------



## threshershark

The age-old question! Just like "what's the best gun?" this can't really be answered without context. Ford, Chevy, and Dodge all have strengths and weaknesses. People that are loyal to each are usually that way because the way they use the truck makes those features the most desireable. The way I see it:

Chevy:
-Duramax is a great powerplant, made by Isuzu (who builds more diesels than anyone).
-Allison transmission is clearly the best in the industry.
-Independent Front Suspension: Pro and con, gives a great ride but is expensive to lift and many consider it to be more complicated and a little weaker than solid front axle designs.
-Chevy is a good choice for people who like precise steering, great ride quality, and a transmission that will hold up as well their diesel.

Ford:
-You can often get one for a good deal. Right now, cash back and 0% for 60 months. Ford is losing money bigtime (12 billion last year alone) and this is a factor.
-Strong suit is considered to be the simple design. Solid front axle, things rarely break down in the underpinnings of a Ford. Cheaper to lift.
-The chassis and suspension make Fords quite good at towing very large loads.
-Parts are usually fairly easy to find, because Ford sells a lot of trucks and doesn't have a huge variety of models. They have always claimed to be the "best selling brand", but that is a little white lie because GM sells trucks under two brands (GMC/Chevy) which together outsell Ford by a large margin.
-Torqueshift transmissions have been good.
-Engines have been spotty. The 7.3 diesel was great but extremely noisy. The 6.0 had more problems than any diesel in the industry. The 6.4 is not starting out well either, and is getting a reputation for being quite difficult to repair. Fine under warranty but lookout if you are footing the bill.

Dodge:
-The guys at Dodge always seem to come out with some very creative design features. They were the first to offer the "quad" extended cab idea with wing doors, and the mega cab has again been one of those industry firsts. Great fold flat rear seating to maximize cargo room.
-"Right" sizing: Ford insists on offering a crap extended cab that is useless for adults except to store gear. Chevy offers one that is 5" larger but still pinched for most people. Then they have crew cabs with plenty of room. Dodge does it right, they just go with a quad cab that doesn't waste space, it's just right for most people to sit in and has an exterior door handle too. Then, for those who want full comfort, you have the mega cab where the back seat passengers can recline etc.
-Cummins, with the straight 6 design, has long been the most durable diesel. It's cheaper to buy at the outset, and lasts forever. 80% of Dodge heavy duty trucks sell with the Cummins.
-Unfortunately, Dodge has long struggled with the transmission portion of their power train, and with quality control. They have the worst tranny offerings in the industry, but cover them with a lifetime warranty. Transmission replacements are pretty common by 40k miles, and more warranty work is done by Dodge which indicates lower initial quality.
-You find a lot of "Tale of Two Trucks" stories with Dodge owners because of the quality control issues. You will hear the "Hey I drove mine for 500K miles with no problems" as well as the "Man my catalytic converter fell off onto the street on my way home from the dealer, and my brakes came apart at 1,000 miles!" equally often.


----------



## .45

Oh ? Is Ford still in business??.. :shock: 

Chevy all the way !!!.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I feel about like .45, Ford?? Whats that? No matter who you are it is a known fact that *G*eneral *M*otors is the #1 autimobile sales company in the, toyota is second, and Ford has now dropped to third, I would say that Dodge no matter how big and bad they might look, they aren't much when it comes to power, I have rode in a dodge before and to get it through the gravel at the guys house who owns it, it has to be put in 4WD to get out. Ford just seem to be poor built vehicles to me, they break down, and aren't as reliable as a good old GM made vehicle. I love my chevy and wouldn't trade it for anything. That is my opinion whats yours. I don't want to start this whole big thing and please don't come back at me for what I've said, but hemy or no hemy Dodge is gutless, fords unreliable, and GM and chevy well there _*



"The hardest working, most reliable trucks on the road"

Click to expand...

*_ Ohh and where was the disadvantage to the GM I didn't see it in your post, just seen disadvantages of Ford and Dodge.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Chevy's NOTTTTTT!


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Chevy's Rule !!!!


I thought you were a Ford guy ??? It say's Chevy's rule !!! fixed blade !! I'm ashamed of you !!!!!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## IcatchEm

Both brands new offerings are pretty ugly in the looks department, but I have to give the nod to ford, for not looking completely ridiculous (ala-the family wagon in one of the "vacation" movies). But if I was driving one, I wouldn't be able to see the outside from the driver seat, so it would be a GM. product.


----------



## Shummy

All I have to say is my off road truck is not the one that I drive to work everyday.


----------



## threshershark

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Ohh and where was the disadvantage to the GM I didn't see it in your post, just seen disadvantages of Ford and Dodge.


As I mentioned, off-roaders often view the IFS of GM products as a disadvantage. This system offers less articulation, more complexity, and decreased strength. It is also much more expensive to lift and modify for serious digging. For example, if you want top notch articulation on a GMC/Chevy you're looking at a long travel kit where parts alone will cost between $5,000 and $8,000 without installation. Then you put 35" tires on them, and the front track width is wider than the rear causing them not to pass inspection, requiring fender flares even for 8" wheels! Tack on another $700 for flares and getting them painted to match. Even basic 4" to 6" lifts that just clearance bigger tires are at least $1500 for parts, and forget doing it yourself unless you're a mechanic. IFS delivers a great ride and precise steering, and it's a known fact that the vast majority of truck owners never use them for 4-wheeling. Hence the best-selling, tight-handling GMC/Chevy. The typical owner of any truck rarely even takes it on a gravel road let alone the type of off-roading where body damage and breakage are strong possibilities. Just this year a buddy of mine busted a tie rod on his 3/4 ton chevy suburban going over a rock about the size of a volleyball on slightly cobbly road easily passable in any stock 4x4. The rig was totally disabled.

What do I drive? Chevy 2500 HD Duramax w/ Fabtech 6" suspension lift and 35" meats. I wheel it moderately (never had it on a 4+ Moab trail for example) and it has never let me down. I do know its limitations, however.


----------



## orvis1

I think bolth trucks are nice we currently own a ford but are having MAJOR problems with it. We lifited it and they cant keep it from bouncing at 50-60 MPH. It has been in the shop 6 times now and us and the dealer are going to have go consider it a lemmon if it they can't correct it. I have put some money into it and would hate to have to get another truck but if we get our money back I will seriously have to look at the chevy's. It sucks to spend 50K and get something that does not work!


----------



## bwhntr

The front end of a Ford bouncing down the freeway is normal, don't worry about it. :wink:


----------



## sagebrush

It probably would never had bounced if you did not mess around with it in the first place.

Now if you were hauling anything I would say check your tire pressure.


----------



## IcatchEm

orvis1 said:


> I think bolth trucks are nice we currently own a ford but are having MAJOR problems with it. We lifited it and they cant keep it from bouncing at 50-60 MPH. It has been in the shop 6 times now and us and the dealer are going to have go consider it a lemmon if it they can't correct it. I have put some money into it and would hate to have to get another truck but if we get our money back I will seriously have to look at the chevy's. It sucks to spend 50K and get something that does not work!


Get the new Tundra and never look back, ...well go ahead and look, just to see everyone in the rear view mirror.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 For muscle cars yes, chevy. But for trucks I like Fords, wierd huh  .









Trucks.


----------



## snobiller22

How bout all you little girls get a real truck and buy a tacoma!!! :mrgreen: :rotfl: *(())*

Just like this one. I'll go father, higher, longer than any of you american made junk!!!
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... titled.jpg


----------



## winghunter19

CHEVY/GMC all the way, no if's, and's or buts about it.


----------



## threshershark

Tacomas rock, I've had two of them, they are wheelin' machines! They are the perfect vehicle for a 1-man show, and work in a pinch for two with not much gear. They are also in the right lane going 40 up Parley's in 3rd gear if they are towing, getting passed by the Yaris.

I miss my Toys for the one-man solo camps, at least until I apply the thin pedal of my Duramax and bring 400 HP and 700 ft/lbs of torque to the show. Looks like you're sporting 177 ft/lbs with the 3.4. If you're ever in a hurry just load your 'Yota, all your gear, ATVs, and anything else you want onto a flatbed trailer and I'll tow you up the canyon with my stuff too at 80.


----------



## orvis1

snobiller22 said:


> How bout all you little girls get a real truck and buy a tacoma!!! :mrgreen: :rotfl: *(())*
> 
> Just like this one. I'll go father, higher, longer than any of you american made junk!!!
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... titled.jpg


The problem is my 5th wheel and boat would rip the bed right off a tacoma or tundra. You can only have a 1 ton to take that load. So I either have to go ford, dodge, or chevy/gmc. They have it in the shop again for the 8th time now and if they can't get it fixed we will have to look at some "options". I hope that means getting my money back! We only put a leveling kit on it "dealer installed" and it works great when you are towing anything but drive it alone and on cement roads like bangater hwy it bounces between 50-60 and on regular hwy it has started bouncing when you get over 70mph


----------



## threshershark

Check the bed and make sure there aren't a couple people back there. Certain vigorous activities have been known to have the effect you describe on pickups.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Toyota. :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *(())* :shock: O-|-O *-band-* *-band-* -/O\- I hope your joking.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

> Toyota. I hope your joking.


That's exactly how I feel, have you ever seen a toyota hooked up to a trailer, it can't stand to hold it in one place while its sitting let alone going down the road with it. Toyotas are called toys for a reason just like chevy's are called


> The most dependable longest lasting trucks on the road


 and thats exactly what GM builds.


----------



## sagebrush

orvis1 have the mechanics flip the tires around, this should fix the problem


----------



## Huge29

The discussion is fun and when people like Fatbass jump in can even be educational. On the DWR forum we were tinkering the same topic: http://166.70.248.45/dwr_forum/viewtopi ... b&start=45http://166.70.248.45/dwr_forum/view...sid=17d173fbd304f79516e11686516a6c9b&start=45

On the same topic you can read how my uncle just jumped the fence as Fatbass did; he has a first hand '62 Ford and '72 Ford and went with the Dodge one ton with Cummins and the air brakes and all and loves it, mainly used for hauling 5-10 charolais' from the basin here and there; quite a load.

I can only speak of my own experience; last vehicle was a Ranger with 200k miles, the only repair other than scheduled maintenance (including clutch, correct) would have been a battery at year 7, two transmission mounts and a seal on the transmission tower (very easy fix). It is good to see that GM has kind of figured out how antiquated their interiors were just five years ago; my buddy's '02 GM reminded me of my '85 Bronco II. I do like Dodge's innovations, they certainly do think things through; ie the cancel button on the cruise control is a very simple idea, but a nice feature rather than having to brake before needing to and/or turning off and having to reset the speed you now have my $0.02.


----------



## snobiller22

Well i'll tell ya what, sounds great on the lift. I'll just call the old man with his 08' Powerstroke and have him waiting just below moutaindale up parleys with a tow chain so that he can latch onto your so called truck (chevy) and take us the rest of the way cuz thats about as far as you'll make it towin a load. :rotfl: :rotfl: You better make sure you run to wal-mart and pick you up a sign just like this *-HELP!-* so you can flag somebody down when you run into a hill -/O\- -/O\- *()* *()* *(())*. Oh by the way have you ever noticed that the chevy symbol is shaped like a maxi pad?? Makes ya wonder what they are really covering up. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -/O\- -/O\- *()* *()* *()* *(())* *(())* *(())*


----------



## JAT83

When I get a truck someday it will either be a Tundra or a Tacoma for sure! Everyone I know that has a toyota have had very few problems if any compared to the people I know that have Chevy's, Fords, and Dodges....Although my father in law just bought a brand new Dodge Megacab that is pretty sweet! I couldn't believe there was more room in the backseat than there was in the front! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild

JAT83 said:


> When I get a truck someday it will either be a Tundra or a Tacoma for sure! Everyone I know that has a toyota have had very few problems if any compared to the people I know that have Chevy's, Fords, and Dodges....Although my father in law just bought a brand new Dodge Megacab that is pretty sweet! I couldn't believe there was more room in the backseat than there was in the front! :lol:


where were these mega cabs back when i was in high school. the kids these days have it all. :wink:


----------



## duck jerky

as long as it works i could car less. i used to be just for fords but it don't matter anymore


----------



## Huge29

fatbass said:


> My truck is the one we take to the top of the bad roads. My truck won't break in the nasty ruts or bottom out on the rocks. None of the IFS trucks can go where I can without extreme peril to those toothpick front suspensions.
> I would buy another Chevy if there was a solid front axle option.


I don't understand how you figure that the solid has better clearance??? Doesn't the IFS provide a little bit better clearance at the diff as the solid axle is a straight line from spindle to spindle whereas the IFS drops the hubs a little lower??

I have had a SD stuck on a rut and was hoping for IFS as we dug it out.


----------



## orvis1

sagebrush said:


> orvis1 have the mechanics flip the tires around, this should fix the problem


Thanks for the advice although we have done that as well as new shocks, new tires and wheels, and messing with the driveline. This is the 9th time in the shop for the same thing the dealer can't figure it out so we will probably get a new truck or our money back, we will have to see what happens.


----------



## weatherby25

Here is a couple of pics of one of the few good looking chevy's even though it is a car. *OOO*


----------



## bowgy

Yup, must be a chevy, the hood's up  Man I got to get a mechanic like that though.

You can set my FORD on fire and roll it down a hill and I still wouldn't trade it for a coup de ville, or a dodge or a chevy :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

bowgy said:


> Yup, must be a chevy, the hood's up  Man I got to get a mechanic like that though.
> 
> You can set my FORD on fire and roll it down a hill and I still wouldn't trade it for a coup de ville, or a dodge or a chevy :mrgreen:


Where do you park your FORD? I want to call your bluff... _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Let me tell you something I have seen more lemon fords withing 10 days than I have ever seen lemons from GM. I will be a repetivtive person but. Dodge only looks bad but it really has no guts, from the ones I have been in they have barely been able to get out of their parking spot, to me they seem clumsy and porley built, and there is no reason to have something that just looks tough when it can't perform to its own ability and isn't half or even half of a half as tough as it may look. Toyotas are small little things and they ain't called toys for nothing, I have seen several 10 foot camp trailers hooked to toyotas and one more foot and the back end would hit the ground, they just can't do things a real pickup can do, you just as well take away their bed and turn them into a car. Fords, ohh boy Fords, where do I start. I guess I will just explain the vehichles themselves there plain ugley, the F-150's look like women's vehichles to me (no offense) at least toyota and dodge have a rough look about them Fords look like something that accedentally got a bed put on them in the assembly line. Fords just plain break down and are peaces of crap, I don't know of many that can run for very long without a hole slew of problems. If any of you on here think ford is so great why is it 3rd overall in automobile sales, toyota's second, and of course the best built trucks and cars in the world General Motors (GM) is first in the world with automobile sells knowone can beat them. I am not saying they have never put out their lemons but you can trust a chevy, or GM made vehichle to take a beating and keep on going strong for a long time to come. You can run a chevy clear into the ground roll it down a hill, start it on fire and when you get to the bottom start it up and drive it away, I think you get my point. In my experience I have rode in dodges, fords, toyotas, chevy's, gmc's and it was a clean sweep by the GMC's and chevys that they just plain won. I would never have anything else. Anything made by GM is reliable and I stand by that completely. I think they have a sleek design and will last forever.


----------



## bossloader

i have to disagree, my fords have NEVER hade a problem and i have owend 4 trucks ranging from 1975-1998 straight 6 all the way to 460, i will give props to chev for the 350 engine but not there truck, they rust faster than any truck out there and can't carry as much because of there soft suspention, ford has more trucks sold then chevy (cant include gmc because niether merc or lincon build trucks) i do belive the best looking trucks came from the old days 50's chevy and ford then 60's ford, 70's ford and chevy, 80's dodge (power wagon) 90' early dodge and later ford but i can't include the chevy from the 80's thru the 90's they were just ugly! now if you look at ford and chevy there heavy duty trucks look better then there 1/2 tons by far but dodge all size's are the same look.

now if i were buying a new one today it would be between the ford f450 twin turbo and the dodge mega cab 6 speed both have manual trans and for that reason the engine is tuned for more power and both have the famous GRANNY gear i have not seen anything from chevy that can compete with the towing or hauling capacity of those two trucks, now i would own a chevy car before i bought a ford car except the older mustang's and camaro's that would be a tough choice. i hope i don't piss someone off because this is MY opinon, truth be known if it were a mountain rig it would be the jeep j10 pickup.[


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

It dosen't matter if mercury or lincon sell trucks Ford just dosen't have any other ideas for trucks while gm on the other hand puts out trucks of many brands, shapes, and sizes. If you ask me fords have always been a$$ ugly and are continuing to be a$$ ugly. Give GM props to its motor but don't take away from its truck, dosen't even sound like you have had many in your day. Chevys and GM made products stand by their name and brand because they last the longest, run the longest, and can take the most abuse of any vehichle out there before they finally role to a stop. I have posted several attachtments below, which ones would you say looks better. The first is a 1970 Ford, the second a 1970 Chevy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Okay couldn't post 4 attachments on one post so the first is a 2007 Chevy, the second a 2007 Ford which looks bader and better?


----------



## sagebrush

now your talking dead eye your starting to sound/be like a car salesman :wink:


----------



## IcatchEm

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Okay couldn't post 4 attachments on one post so the first is a 2007 Chevy, the second a 2007 Ford which looks bader and better?


 I have to say some of this is getting a bit childish.... On looks only, the Ford looks better, I have no idea what G.M. was thinking with the new one


----------



## bwhntr

Why are you showing pics of 1/2 tons??? Who cares about the little boys, I thought this discussion was about REAL trucks!


----------



## weatherby25

> Why are you showing pics of 1/2 tons??? Who cares about the little boys, I thought this discussion was about REAL trucks!


+1


----------



## orvis1

+2


But I do have a question that maybe you could clear up for me. I have spoken with a few owners of newer fords and they all tell me about the "bounce" that I am feeling on slab roads at certian speeds. Something about the wheelbase being off a bit and it is a design flaw in the Ford. If and I do mean a big IF I get my money back on the ford and bought a 1-2 year old dumax 1ton what "defects" have you found with the chevy/gmc trucks. I am trying to stay away from the dodges because they are gutless and I need to tow 17K up parleys. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## sagebrush

orvis1 said:


> I am trying to stay away from the dodges because they are gutless and I need to tow 17K up parleys. Any help would be appreciated...


does this boucing baby ford of yours pull up the canyon :?: 
change the tires on the truck and every thing will be fine.


----------



## bwhntr

If the front end is the leaf spring design of Ford then it won't go away. Every F350 with that front end I have been in hobbles down the freeway. The new coil front end rides much better.

Without getting into a which brand is better debate, I don't think anyone will argue there is no smoother ride than the GM trucks.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Okay heres the F-350 and the 3500 duramx, and if anyone thinks the ford looks better what world are you liven in that chevy takes that ford or anyford to town on everything top to bottom and that half ton chevy could out do any ford F-350 anyday.


----------



## IcatchEm

Once again, that Chevy is UGLY. It looks like it has an over-bite like Homer Simpson's boss.A friend of mine has the twin turbo F-350 and its got plenty of power, and can even throw flames out of the tail pipe, can the Chevy do that ? I know you have strong opinions, but to say a Dodge can't get out of its own parking space??? Or a Toyota is just a little toy, lets see 385 H.P. yeah, thats nothin'. They are all decent trucks, some do better in some areas than others, and no matter how much you criticize one or another, you ain't gonna convert everyone to your way of thinking. You might even say you would rather push a Chevy than ride in a Ford, Dodge, or Toyota, if someone was to say that, I'd have to say that person is a FOOL. Are you 12 years old ? If you are, nevermind.


----------



## .45

*YIKES !!!!!* There both UGLY !!!!


----------



## sagebrush

the only difference I can see in the ford and Chev are the bumpers and emblem's. still ugly unless you would paint it red.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I don't think either of the duramax's there look that good but the chevy is a little better and bolder and is more reliable and tough. All I know is what I have seen broken down and very few are anything but fords. Dodge you know sorry but have you drove or ridden in one they don't have power, they look big and bad but there huskyness takes away from the truck itself. Toyota can't carry what something that's just plain bigger and better. In my experience the only thing trustable is a GM made product ford is the last of the line and I wouldn't choose it until it was the last vehicle on earth. Here's some facts these are the top three car company sales placements. 1st: GM they sell the most cars, 2nd: Toyota they sell the second most cars, and finally 3rd: Ford sales the third most cars. Sorry but ford has even slipped below a powerless tiny vehichle they just don't cut it.


----------



## IcatchEm

Who could argue with terms like "better and bolder" "reliable and tough" "look big and bad" ?? Or the eloquently said "Toyota can't carry what something that's just plain bigger and better." ?? I almost forgot "huskyness" and "trustable" You are Cracking me up !!   :lol: _(O)_


----------



## Rustynail

I am just waiting to read ,"Fabulous yet Functional." 8)


----------



## sagebrush

here are a few more he can use
fastest and powerfulest , baddiest and strongest


----------



## Rustynail

I am for sure going to get the baddiest one. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

The last time I checked this site was not formed for spelling and grammar, it shouldn't matter to you how I put things you know what I mean.


----------



## orvis1

sagebrush said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stay away from the dodges because they are gutless and I need to tow 17K up parleys. Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> 
> 
> does this boucing baby ford of yours pull up the canyon :?:
> change the tires on the truck and every thing will be fine.
Click to expand...

They have put an new set of tires and wheels on. replaced the shocks, played with the driveline ect. I told them do not bring it back to me now until it is fixed and they have had it for 2 weeks now (thank goodness for the loaner truck). I think this will fall under the lemmon law since this is the 8th time the truck has been in for the same thing. I was just thinking having them look for a 1-2 year old GMC 1 Ton with the duramax and the allison. I also should get some money back as well. I will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Went to shoot clay pigions the other day, took a chevy and my friend to a ford they were both 150's and there was a little hill in front of us sorta steep, a little rough the fords front tires got about two feet up the hill and the back ones started spinnin, long story short it had to be put in 4-wheel drive and the chevy didn't, who's got more power the trucks can speak for themselves you don't need to speak lies for them. I have had my chevy out in the backcountry rough little roads and such and the only time it ever needs to be put in 4WD is in a foot of snow so don't tell me a chevy can't make it off the road, chevy's have it all comfort, power, etc.


----------



## IcatchEm

That story is the Final straw !!!!! I'm trading in my 'car with a bed' tomorrow and going straight to the CHEVY dealership!! In fakt, I'm calling in sikc !!


----------



## IcatchEm

Chet ??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Your friend probably spun out on purpose so he could what your head swell its pretty funny. Your friend sounds like a funny guy. I however, believe you made the whole story up. I have yet to have to put my ford in 4x4, it simply doesn't spin a tire nomatter how hard I try. :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

How about you put up a 1996 chev against a 2006 ford. That's what the two trucks were so no the chev didn't flip into 4WD your full of crap, the ford just plain couldn't take it. The story isn't made up and the tires on both are about the same


> I have yet to have to put my ford in 4x4, it simply doesn't spin a tire nomatter how hard I try.


 and come on how unbelievable can you get, unless your Ford has only been on the highway because the second it gets on dirt get ready to flip the switch from 2 to 4.


----------



## Rustynail

> How about you put up a 1996 chev against a 2006 ford. That's what the two trucks were so no the chev didn't flip into 4WD your full of crap, the ford just plain couldn't take it. The story isn't made up and the tires on both are about the same
> 
> I have yet to have to put my ford in 4x4, it simply doesn't spin a tire nomatter how hard I try.
> and come on how unbelievable can you get, unless your Ford has only been on the highway because the second it gets on dirt get ready to flip the switch from 2 to 4.
> How about you put up a 1996 chev against a 2006 ford. That's what the two trucks were so no the chev didn't flip into 4WD your full of crap, the ford just plain couldn't take it. The story isn't made up and the tires on both are about the same
> [quote:41a92]I have yet to have to put my ford in 4x4, it simply doesn't spin a tire nomatter how hard I try.


 and come on how unbelievable can you get, unless your Ford has only been on the highway because the second it gets on dirt get ready to flip the switch from 2 to 4.

[/quote:41a92]

Are you dumb? Did you see his truck on page one? You are going to put a half ton 1996 chevy with the 350 vortec against his truck. I really don't condider any half ton after 85 a full sized truck anyway. Get real kid. Stick to peeling out in the Jr high parking lot. They think your cool.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

As you can tell by my photo on page one, my truck has never been off pavement. That picture was taken on I-15 in slc. It Is a billboard of a mountain in the background. :roll:


----------



## TargetProne

I'm for Chevy all the way


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Rustynail:


> Are you dumb? Did you see his truck on page one? You are going to put a half ton 1996 chevy with the 350 vortec against his truck. I really don't condider any half ton after 85 a full sized truck anyway. Get real kid. Stick to peeling out in the Jr high parking lot. They think your cool.


Okay first off, don't talk to me like that, and if you ask me if I'm dumb again you're in for a rude awakening, I wasn't comparing a half ton chevy to the truck on the first page but comparing the half ton chevy to a half ton ford, chevy wins every time, it wouldn't matter anyone because and S-10 could beat any F350 in the running, and don't call me a kid again, I disregard what you said anyway because it is completely false(every bit of it) and if anyones the kid, or dumb it's you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll put money on the new f-150's over you chevy any day, I will admit the mid 90's f-150 were gutless but they've fixed that little problem. 1-EYE WHY DO YOU LET PEOPLE GET UNDER YOUR SKIN SO EASY. RELAX DUDE, AND PEOPLE PROBABLY WOULDN'T GIVE YOU SUCH A HARD TIME, HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE LATELY, I'LL BET ITS BOILING OVER. I'm curious to how old you are? But its none of my business, so if you don't want to tell me I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Rustynail

> Okay first off, don't talk to me like that, and if you ask me if I'm dumb again you're in for a rude awakening


I thought is was a legitimate question after reading your posts.



> and don't call me a kid again


How does that saying go if it barks like a dog and humps your leg it's probably a .....

For somebody talking chit about other people trucks, you sure are a sensative little squirt.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

How old are you rusty nail, lets see who's really the little squirt.


----------



## Rustynail

30


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

State your point and I'll come after you.


----------



## Rustynail

You sit here and tell people that their trucks are peices of crap, ugly, and can't hang with you and your 11 year old 1/2 ton chevy. You challenge fixed blade to a digger contest when by the looks of the pictures his tire are worth more than you whole truck. Then you get all whiny when I flip you a little crap. You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Ya I guess everyone needs to flip me a little crap huh. My 11 and a half year old is not my only truck. And by the way I may say things to people but I only say things back when they give me things to say things back to. Okay so Fords are..................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................................*.* :wink:


----------



## threshershark




----------



## .45

What the heck Threshershark ???? I thought you told us you 'hiked' into that area ???? :? 

You hiked in with a backpack, a pontoon and a truck ???..Why didn't you just drive?? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark

.45 -- I carry a life-sized cutout of my Chev on all pack trips. No, this is Lower Green River Lake, which you can drive to. Upper Green River Lake is where we hiked to, and where the best fishing was. The spot you see in this photo is just past a rather large campground where the domestic folks can park their 35-foot 5th wheels. I hear the lower lake can be good fishing at times, but I didn't catch many. Views from the two lakes are actually pretty similar, but Square Top Mountain is more prominent from the Upper.


----------



## .45

threshershark said:


> .45 -- I carry a life-sized cutout of my Chev on all pack trips. No, this is Lower Green River Lake, which you can drive to. Upper Green River Lake is where we hiked to, and where the best fishing was. The spot you see in this photo is just past a rather large campground where the domestic folks can park their 35-foot 5th wheels. I hear the lower lake can be good fishing at times, but I didn't catch many. Views from the two lakes are actually pretty similar, but Square Top Mountain is more prominent from the Upper.


Hey threshershark !! I like the 'cutout' idea a lot !!! But, a cutout of a truck ?? .. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I remember the story and the pic's of the Upper Green...It was and is a good story....  I probably would have paid more attention if I had known a *Chevy* was involved.. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

ut ohh. Jeeez thanks alot fishglmph, now they're really going to flip me some forshiznit. Be kind .45


----------



## .45

Well...Yes, I suppose your right FishGlyph !!!

This is really what fixed blade looks like....isn't it ????... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## snobiller22

:mrgreen: Alright, alright, alright. I told ya once and i'll tell ya all again. Buy a toyota, and the discussion is over. There will be nothing to argue about, hands down #1. Here is a pic of a real truck, all others are just vehicles :mrgreen: and with out further ado......................................................................................................................










WOW!!! A thing of beauty! I'm gonna shed a tear. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winghunter19

I am a huge GM/CHEVY fan and will agree that a new ford will probably beat and a Chev that is in the 90's unless the Chev has some aftermarket parts in it and the ford is stock, then the Chev may have a chance, But their is no way that a new ford would beat a new chev. I would put the Vortec or Duramax engine up against a Triton or Powerstroke any day and the Chev would win. Ya you have to put aftermarket performance parts into play, but I'm talking about both of them being stock.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

> Snobiller:Alright, alright, alright. I told ya once and i'll tell ya all again. Buy a toyota, and the discussion is over. There will be nothing to argue about, hands down #1


YYYYY.....NO


----------



## .45

snobiller22 said:


> :mrgreen: Alright, alright, alright. I told ya once and i'll tell ya all again. Buy a toyota, and the discussion is over. There will be nothing to argue about, hands down #1. Here is a pic of a real truck, all others are just vehicles :mrgreen: and with out further ado......................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! A thing of beauty! I'm gonna shed a tear. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The only thing good about the Yota is what you got in back .. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .....is that all you can carry? ..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ah huh huh huh. You guys like toyotas. huh huh huh.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fishy G, whats the deal with the new avatar, its babes in bikinis or bust. No pun intended, well maybe a little. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 I just saw your new avatar too. I gotta say I'm a little disappointed. I don't even know who you are anymore.


----------



## .45

I thought I should change my avatar to be more serious... :evil: ...That way I can argue better with my new *ex-buddies* in the archery section.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Not only that, I got a little more than tired of you always 'checking' me out !! 

Oh !!! BTW....Chevy's Rule !!!!


----------



## orvis1

An update on the Ford fiasco.... 


They have finally told us they will not be able to fix the pogo stick we call the cookie monster (07' f350 diesel). For the last week we have driven three different trucks and here is my reviews:

06 Dodge Mega Cab 3/4 Diesel: This truck was lifted with all the toys and the mega-cab is great inside loved everything about the truck other than the power. The truck is not rated to tow 15K and when you step on the gas it goes but not like the Ford or GMC. If my wife got her choice we would buy this truck,


08 Ford Super Duty 1 ton Diesel: You would think if you are going to spend 50K that they would fix the pogo stick effect, but no it is just part of the ford line. Our 01 was the last of the non-bouncy Fords from what I am learning. The power in the 08 is good and the interior is nice. I used to be a solid Ford guy but that ride is the worst so no trade for a new ford. 

06 GMC 1 ton Diesel: If I could have this power plant/transimssion combo in the dodge or the ford it would be great. I hated the squeezed feeling of the interior, although it had the best power of the three trucks. We have decided on getting a GMC in trade for the pogo stick ford based on the ride and power. The funny thing is my wife will not let us get a Chevy because she has always hated Chevy trucks but a GMC is ok? That is a women for you same truck but a different emblem on the front and now GM is o.k. ? 


Since they are taking the Ford back as a "lemmon" although they will not call it that, it will be interesting to see how this works. I spend 54K on the Ford 9 months ago, a used GMC even with all they toys will be less expensive so they will owe me some money back. I have a feeling I will be walking a little funny when we leave, because as you know car dealers are always so fair. Ken Garff has been really good to work with and very accomodating to us even running 4 different trucks up to us in riverton from american fork. To be continued....


----------



## .45

orvis1 said:


> I have a feeling I will be walking a little funny when we leave, because as you know car dealers are always so fair..


Orvis1....if you walk just a 'little' funny, you did okay.  If you walk that way for the next seven years....well, that's a different story...

As far as the GMC-Chevy story....don't ask me why, but every GMC I have had seems to be tougher than a Chevy. I don't know if it's the suspension or the grill or the air in the tires, they just seem to be more 'stable' and 'tougher'...

btw....neat report !! Good luck to you !!!!!


----------



## sagebrush

hey orvis1 good luck with the new truck


----------



## sagebrush

*Ford and gm move aside*

check this dually out the toyota

http://www.pickuptruck.com/html/autosho ... ally1.html


----------



## callofthewild

sorry sage but that has got to be the ugliest truck i have seen inside and out.


----------



## sagebrush

just trying to turn the tide here


----------



## .45

Jeez !!! That is ugly !!!! Why does the back slope off so much???? Yuk !!! :roll:

How the heck did you get in there callofthewild ????.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## callofthewild

the door was unlocked and i just could not help it it kind of drew me in like a moth to a light bulb.


sage your avatar is anything but ugly so you must still have some taste though.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that really call of the wild or is that a photoshop. When ever .45 post one of those it makes me do a double take. :shock:


----------



## .45

What the heck?


----------



## callofthewild

.45 said:


> What the heck?


since i was in the ugly truck i thought i would swing by stansbury park and pick up someone who would do it justice. sorry pro there just was not enough room once fixed blade hopped in.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I didn't even think they had diesel fuel in Japan. :lol:


----------



## .45

callofthewild said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck?
> 
> 
> 
> since i was in the ugly truck i thought i would swing by stansbury park and pick up someone who would do it justice. sorry pro there just was not enough room once fixed blade hopped in.
Click to expand...

Ha Ha....   ...Wait for the 'wrath' of *Pro* cause you're in deep doo-doo !!!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I think he's calling us fat pro.


----------



## sagebrush

i wouldn't buy this truck my self, I saw this on another forum they had the same reaction has here. butt ugly.. among other comments.

while callofthwild and fixed blade take a spin around the park looking for pro....the rest of us can go down to the local dodge dealer and look at trucks


----------



## .45

FishGlyph !!! You could look good in anything you drive..!!!!....  

But, it's kinda looks like your screaming for help !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Dang it .45 we are neck and neck on total posts. No matter how hard I try you stay a few ahead of me, even when I nearly work my typing fingers to the bone. :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Last one to 300 is a rotten egg.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh i forgot......nevermind I cant remember.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

8)


----------



## .45

ME ???? Look how many Fishy Poo has.. 

I try my best to only comment on important issues....like *Pro*. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

btw...he winked at a bunch of us guy's the other day....be careful !!!..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

what does btw stand for I've seen you use that reference several times?


----------



## .45

FishGlyph said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does btw stand for I've seen you use that reference several times?
> 
> 
> 
> Bart The Wise
Click to expand...

DOH !!!! Take that back !!!!

It means...Bart the Weenie.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sagebrush

BTW - Back to Work...fixed blade now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k I get it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fishy I think your confused I'm not bart, I'm Jason. Bart's someone way wiser than I am. I'm just a tiny grasshopper, I haven't even got an elk yet, let alone a 360+ monster. Next year is just around the corner however. A wise man talked me into Putting in for the dutton, instead of the bookcliffs. We will just have to see if that stategy pays off. :wink:


----------



## .45

fixed blade said:


> Fishy I think your confused I'm not bart, I'm Jason. Bart's someone way wiser than I am. I'm just a tiny grasshopper, I haven't even got an elk yet, let alone a 360+ monster. Next year is just around the corner however. A wise man talked me into Putting in for the dutton, instead of the bookcliffs. We will just have to see if that stategy pays off. :wink:


Hahahaha....and you listened to that ???? Books are eazy if you drive a chevy.  You leave here at 3:00 am and back at 9:00 pm (same day) with your *chevy* loaded with elk meat. Now a ford might have problems....first you gotta get it started..and then.......... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 I'm getting pretty close to 300


----------



## orvis1

Sorry no updates to report, the dealer is trying to find a suitable replacement truck, hopefully should be able to post an update later in the week.


----------



## callofthewild

a suitable replacement truck what the heck does that mean. i always thought any truck to replace a ford was suitable??????????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Callofthewild now thats not cool. Thats just mean. :|


----------



## callofthewild

come on guys having been in that new toyota diesel for a while now it is starting to grow on me. fixed blade you should know what i am talking about how is the backseat treating you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

It's a little cramped for my style. Maybe if I ask nicely you let me have a turn behind the wheel.


----------



## sagebrush

ORVIS1 is the dealership giving you any options has far as which truck is available for you?


----------



## orvis1

Ken Garff has actually been very good to work with on this whole thing, they have given us all three models to try. They are currently searching for what my wife wants a GMC with the bench seat, duramax diesel w/alison trans, and a crew cab. As far a tires & wheels, DVD player, ext warranty, ect... That stuff can all be added later. They are going to auctions to find a truck for us in fact his guys are in AZ this afternoon. The real fun will come when we do find a truck making sure the numbers work. Will keep you posted, but sounds like a couple of weeks out....


----------



## orvis1

Now that everyone is back from vacations we think we have found a replacement truck if the numbers work. Surprising enough it is a dodge mega cab, we really liked the size of the cab and it was a bit longer than your standard shortbed. So we will have to use our slider hitch for the fith wheel. They have a new 6.7L cummings turbo diesel and with the 4/1 gear ratio it can tow 15,700 lbs which is what we need. It also felt like the Dodge had more torque than the Ford and very similar power to the GMC. So if they can put all the goodies on it I will hopefully be able to post some photos of the new ride. The games starting I am outa here... Happy T day to all of you!


----------



## sagebrush

I'm sure you will happy with the dodge, just make sure that all the new flashes are done on the truck. I am guessing it is a 2007, I know that there are some flashes for this year. I hear with the engine brake factory installed on the 6.7L it is a nice feature, and the 6-speed auto will handle your needs well.

I have a QC LWB and have to park out in the north 40 most of the time for the ease of getting in parking stalls. it is the same size of the mega cab.


----------



## orvis1

Change of plans... We are still going to get the Dodge but it turns out even with an extended pinbox and slider hitch the mega cab is not a good match for our toy hauler. We are going to try and find a longbed with the same motor, trans, and gear ratio in a regular crew cab. Will keep you posted and post pics when we own one. They gave us the dodge to drive all weekend and boy does it have some guts makes the Ford look weak...


----------



## sagebrush

here is a *TRUCK*
http://www.worldcarfans.com/9071030.009 ... ft-at-sema


----------



## .45

sagebrush said:


> here is a *TRUCK*
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/9071030.009 ... ft-at-sema


Well....I do like the color...


----------



## orvis1

Thought I would post an update because it is getting ugly! I found 2 trucks that would work but the GM we are dealing with it turns out was blowing sunshine and rainbows up my wifes skirt for the last three months. They want us to now start over and try and get the ford bought back as a lemmon instead of taking it in on trade. Our truck will not quailify as a lemmon just because it rides rough, even the new fords we drove only rode slightly better. So they have us between a rock and a hard place and they know it and our squeezing us. I spoke with one of the co-owners last night and they will help but not lose 1 cent on the new dodge, even though they now kindly forgot the 4-5K they made on my trade and selling me a new truck. We were supposed to meet with the GM and have it done last night but at the 11th hour this new guy jumped into the fold. I have a meeting with him today at 4:30 to go over numbers but I wouldn't be surprised if he blew me off. The last option we have now is to sell our truck in the paper and buy a used one out of the paper. I have come to the conclusion that all car dealers are crooks! I will keep you updated when I have new news to report, if they shaft me I will share with you what dealership it is.


----------



## jahan

Where have I been the whole time? This thread has been hilarious. :lol: 1-eye threatening over the internet is one of the funniest things I have ever seen. 

I like Toyota's, but they are not meant for towing...yet. The new Tundras can tow up to 10,900 lbs and the back seat is bigger than the Dodge Mega Cabs. 

Right now if you want power the Dodge Cummins and the Chevy Diesel are the best bets. 

I would take any of them if they were given to me. 8)


----------



## orvis1

The drama ends!


Last night I purchased a 2008 Dodge 3500HD longbed so we are finally out of that POS ford! It cost me that ford really took a value hit after driving it off the lot so to get a 1 year newer truck with the same equipment it cost me almost 5K. I couldn't in good concious sell that ford to a private party and due to this experience with our ford will never own a ford again. I guess that makes me a dodge man now huh? The truck can pull 16,800 lbs and has a jake brake how cool is that. They are spraying a bed liner in and switching my hitch over so I won't have it for a few days. Does anyone know someone who works at a tire shop that can get me a good price on a set of wheels and tires for it? When it is done getting dressed up I will post a pic of the new ride. It does feel like a weight has been lifted off my sholder now that the lemmon is gone!


----------



## sagebrush

curious you could not have swapped out the tires on the trucks, did you get the srw or drw?


----------



## orvis1

It is a SW they actually are rated to pull more. I don't think we could have swapped the wheels being we are changing from Ford to Dodge. To be honest I really never loved the wheels on the Ford anyway, my wife picked them out. I will be more involved in this purchase.


----------



## holman927

Congrats on the new truck. Sucks you had to go through all that crap. Ive never had a good experience with used car salesman.


----------



## orvis1

The drama finally ends, we picked up our truck and it got it's new shoes tonight. The only two items left the dealer is installing our 5th wheel hitch and the flip down DVD player then we are back to normal. They are not the best photo's but when she is shined up and above freezing will post some new ones.


----------



## .45

Orvis1, I think I'd find a better place to park that beauty!!! :mrgreen: 

Somebody has already 'tagged' it and next thing you know, me and fixedblade will be driving it around....somewhere....


----------



## orvis1

That has been know to happen when you are around .45 just bring her back clean with a full tank of gas. Otherwise MRS Orvis1 will be after you, and believe me you don't want any part of that!


----------



## .45

Sorry Orvis1....The admin guy's, Petersen and GaryFish beat fixedblade and I to your new truck....  
I believe thier headed out of the country to find more member's... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I hope Mrs. Orvis1 isn't to upset...you said she had a lot of Christmas Spirit??


----------



## Al Hansen

Jeez .45. Stealin other peoples cars again. :lol:


----------



## orvis1

They look like they are comfy in it at least, off to find 13 more members to get us to an even 1k then huh?


----------



## sagebrush

10 Top Reasons To Buy Dodge Ram Diesel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Why does Dodge use 6's when V8's are supposed to be better? In-line 6's have better low-end torque than V8's. That’s why so many big rig engines are in-line 6's. The Cummins torque curve is at max at 1500 RPM and remains almost flat to 3000 RPM. Most V8's develop their torque at a considerably higher RPM.

2. Did you know that the federal government rates diesels as heavy duty or light duty based on the manufacturer’s recommended overhaul mileage? The dividing line is 300,000 miles. Chevy (Duramax) and Ford (Powerstroke) recommend overhauls at 200,000 miles whereas Cummins says wait till 300,000-500,000 depending on the type of usage. 

3. How often do you have to change glow plugs on the Dodge? The Cummins diesel uses an intake grid heater for cold weather starting instead of glow plugs and it has no scheduled replacement for the life of the engine.


4. Why should I pay extra for a diesel over a gas rig with diesel fuel being so high? 
---A. First, the high price of diesel is driven somewhat by taxes. Both the Feds and the State tax a gallon of diesel sometimes higher than gasoline. This is supposed to make up for the extra wear and tear on the roads from big trucks. This is why "Ag" fuel is dyed red...same product...different price due to less tax.
---B. Diesel engines are more efficient, therefore get better fuel economy. This is due to their higher compression along with higher air/fuel ratios. For example: a gas engine compression ratio runs around 8.5:1 whereas the Cummins is around 17.5:1. The air/fuel ratio on a typical gas engine is constant from idle to wide-open throttle at about 14:1. Diesels idle around 90-100:1 and at wide open throttle operate at 30-35:1.
---C. Diesels have greater longevity due to their heavy duty design allowing them to run at full throttle 24/7 for extended periods (i.e., power generators, boats, etc). How many gasoline powered 18 wheelers do you see? It isn’t unusual to get 1,000,000 miles on a big rig engine before overhaul.
---D. Did you know that if you set fire to a gallon of gasoline and a gallon of diesel fuel that the diesel will give off more heat than the gas? Heat is what pushes the piston down. This is another reason diesel engines are preferred in heavy duty operations and account for about a 30% increase in efficiency/economy.


5. Dodge has had a 4 speed automatic while Chevy and Ford have 5 speeds? The torque curves on those V8's are narrower in range and come in at higher RPMs, therefore they needed more gears to adapt to varying loads and road speeds. Now Dodge offers a 6 speed automatic to go along with the new 6.7 L engine. One of the big advantages is that 5th and 6th are both overdrives instead of just 4th in the 4 speed. This reduces engine RPMs by 200 at 70 MPH and puts the engine in a very economical operating range. 


6. How often will I have to adjust valves on the Dodge? The new Cummins engines require a valve adjustment only every 135,000-150,000 miles.


7. Why did Dodge change to 17" rims from the long-time standard truck 16"rim? The very large size of the brakes on the new Dodges require a larger rim to accommodate the much bigger brake calipers, both on the front and rear. 


8. Aren’t diesels noisy and don't they put out lots of smoke? The new Cummins engines are almost as quiet and clean as a gas engine. New emissions standards dictate that they not put out smoke like the old ones. Come by and let us demonstrate one for you. The Dodge/Cummins combo is currently the only diesel capable of meeting, not only the new 1/1/07 emissions standards, but also the future 2010 EPA requirements. 


9. I hear that Dodge’s automatic transmissions have had lots of problems in the past, are they any better now? Yes, the 48RE transmission, introduced in 2003 was a much improved unit over previous 47RE. All aspects of the transmission were beefed up to accommodate the 325 HP and 610 lb-ft of torque output of the Cummins installed at that time. In fact that’s the automatic transmission that is used in the Viper truck because it’s the only one that can take its power and torque. Now, with 350 HP and 650 lb-ft of torque, the new HD 68 RFE six speed automatic was developed to handle the new 6.7 L Cummins monster.


10. I understand that Dodge doesn’t recommend slide in campers in its trucks, is that true? On 4X4s Dodge doesn’t recommend large over-the-cab campers due to their high center of gravity. The company lawyers insist on this precaution due to people that have gotten them sideways on steep hills and rolled them....then sued the company. The owner’s manual will also caution you on not using the cruise control or the exhaust brake on icy roads. Same thing......common sense.


----------



## lehi

If you want the best engine, get the cummins. The inline 6 engine is one of the best designes for torque and reliability.


----------



## El Matador

I love this thread. There's some good info in here. A few folks have commented about off-road capability, and some have even made blundering idiots of themselves in so doing. The vast majority of us will never "seriously" off-road our trucks, so why is this even being brought up?  SFA or IFS are so close in performance "off-road" in the situations we will likely encounter that it's not even a valid argument. Now, if you are seriously into off-roading then you will no doubt have a dedicated rig for that, and it will ride like hell on the highway. That's why you see all the serious folks towing their rigs to the trailhead. 

A truck for the average dude should ride well on the highway. That's where we spend most of our time. It should also ride well on bumpy gravel or dirt roads, which is likely the next most frequented terrain. A truck should pull like a mother and be stable when loaded. It should be comfortable and reliable.

I drove a Ford SD for a while but it rode like, really bad. Even though it was a good truck to me, I got rid of it because I hated the bouncy ride. Now I have a Chevy and am much happier with it.


----------



## threshershark

Oh, and just so everyone knows, I've seen El Matador drive his truck up stuff in Moab that would have a mountain goat's nuts stuffed up against the backs of his eyeballs. I've also seen his IFS setup negotiate obstacles that have broken several Jeep solid fronts in a row. He also built the baddest rock crawler I've ever seen outside of the pro circuit, so he's speaking from extensive experience.

As with any vehicle, a good driver comes to know what it is capable of as well as any limitations it may have.

I've just lately decided to try out my first SFA, so we'll see how that goes. So far so good!


----------



## orvis1

El Matador that is exactly why we got rid of the Ford, rough riding son of a gun. I like the chevy/gmc ride but the Dodge seemed to have the most power for towing. Your explanation of how most use a truck is dead on for me it is about 30% city driving 60% towing and 10% off road driving (minor) so towing was the most important for us... -~|- -~|-


----------



## El Matador

fatbass said:


> Keep telling yourself that's it's not that bad having a minivan front end. Lot's of folks get by with them. :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the forum, El Matador!


Well thanks for the welcome, and thanks for making me more secure with my minivan front end! Orvis1 I think you'll be happy with the Dodge if you pull that much. A lot of my friends that tow own Dodges for some reason and have been happy with them. It also seems like the solid axle trucks ride a great deal better when fully loaded. Mine sure did but I only towed once in a while.


----------



## schaueelab

Its all about the yota!!!!


----------



## Huge29

El Matador said:


> I love this thread. There's some good info in here. A few folks have commented about off-road capability, and some have even made blundering idiots of themselves in so doing.


Is this comment below the kind of thing that you are referring to?



> Its all about the yota!!!!


j/k


----------



## Riverrat77

My next truck, if I don't just take the Xterra and let my wife get her little car she wants, will probably be another Nissan or Toyota. I might go with a Dodge if I decide I want a diesel, since I've driven two Dodge diesels and liked them. The gas trucks aren't too bad either and I don't get too extreme with my trucks so its not going to be torn up too bad. My wife also wants some four door truck with a shortbed.... what the hell is the point of that? You might as well drive an SUV for all the hauling room you have left. :roll: Geez... I told her that I wanted a long bed if I was getting another truck... well, those don't look good. What?? I couldn't believe what I was hearing... but then, she's not a truck person either. If it was up to her, we'd all be driving Toyota Echos. :lol: I like the room in the cabs of the truck but if I'm going to have a bed, I want it to be useful, not just for looks. I either want to haul stuff and not care about comfort, or go comfort and drive a nice small truck or a smaller SUV. I can drive my XTerra into the ground and be just fine with that... no need for some huge truck with a four foot bed on it. Oh, and for what its worth... the Avalanche and the others like it are the ugliest truck I've EVER seen... thats coming from a guy that used to be all about exclusively CHEVY! They are just making uglier and uglier vehicles these days.... trading durability and substance for new age looks and aerodynamic pish posh that no truck owner probably really gives a **** about. Give me a good solid 70 series Chev pickup with nice big tires and a little bit of a lift anyday over this new fiberglass, flex with your hand, oversized, pretty, prissy, flared and shielded all to heck and back, damages if you look at it wrong crud they're putting out these days. What ever happened to making a truck look as tough on the street as it does when its slogging through muddy back roads in the middle of nowhere?? Trucks have been sissified these days in my opinion and its quite frankly pretty disgusting when I think about what I have to choose from when my current vehicles wear out on me.


----------



## CUT-EM

Ive got an 06 dodge diesel with a 6 speed tranny and love it!! I pull 10,000 pounds daily and cant complain a bit.A friend of mine had a 1 ton chev dually with a manual 6 speed tranny and the duramax,he pulls a 36 foot triple axle toyhauler.He was in the market for a new truck so he took my dodge to bear lake for the weekend to see if he liked how it pulled.Well a week later he had a dodge on order and says hed never pull with anything else again. Im still a ford fan at heart,just cant afford one.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

> What ever happened to making a truck look as tough on the street as it does when its slogging through muddy back roads in the middle of nowhere??


No trucks are exactly what they used but Chevy trucks are still the toughest out there. The only thing besides the style that has changed is the price tag you have to pay for putting a scratch in vehicles now days.

Chevy also won the best Light Duty and Heavy Duty truck awards for 2007. Just thougt I'd say.

Chevy-This is our truck.

Ohh and wow those new Toyotas are ugly aren't they.


----------



## Huge29

fatbass said:


> So how long have you been a lot boy at your Chevy dealer, #1DEER 1-I ?  :wink:


I think it is actually just a temp winter job cleaning the snow off of the cars, I especially like the first pic above, is that not an olds being run over (not certain, but if it is that is awfully ironic being another GM brand)? Consumer Reports refutes every statement you make 1I, your claims can not be substantiated! Any "AWARD" is an absolute joke, unless you simply use the feedback by a non-profit 3rd party group such as Consumer Reports. Having been an employee at a firm that had received 4 or 5 JD Power awards; what a joke; they were simply the only ones willing to pay for the marketing rights, I can only assume that others are similar and ones like Popular Mechanics and Car and Driver only seem to award the "new" model of the year every year; or am I off? Anyways, I did enjoy your pics, my next favorite was the truck from the 50's that had the same interior as the '08 model; they need some serious help on interior layout IMHO.


----------



## Riverrat77

One eye..... I guess I'll just say it. The two best looking trucks in that series, IMHO, are the S-10 and that 94 Chev. The old truck isn't too bad either... the others, especially the four door trucks with the lame, super short beds, look like crap. I just DO not like them. For the new look, I guess I'd have to give Dodge the nod but I'm not super crazy about them either. :? I admire your staunch support of the Chev's but I'll more than likely wind up with a new Dodge or another smaller truck when I get a new ride. That may be a while...


----------

